
Show HN: Medication Adherence and Healthcare Management App - will_galebach
https://mycoralhealth.com
======
will_galebach
Hi everyone! My team just launched our free medication management and
healthcare tracker app on Product Hunt ! The app is designed to:

1) Promote medication adherence through customizable reminders 2) Keep you on
top of your and your family’s health by compiling all of your medical records
in one place

We’re eager to hear any thoughts or feedback that you have!

Let us know what you think! [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/coral-health-
manage-your-m...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/coral-health-manage-your-
meds)

